# Yellow Hatching Legal.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is the yellow hatching in a car park, which is free of charge, legal such as the road markings which are backed up by law. Or in other words can they charge you for parking outside the bay in a free car park.in a disabled bay with the hatching, the vehicle did have a blue badge.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I presume you are talking about a public car park? If so then I would have thought they could charge you so long as there is a board in the car park that sets out parking restrictions and so forth.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If I got a ticket in a private car park for any infringement I'd ignore it, until it got to court, Council ones are different.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No boards showing anything.except a height board at the entrance.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> No boards showing anything.except a height board at the entrance.


So who gave the fine / ticket? Is it a council / public authority or a private contractor?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Private contractor and it is not a fine it is a parking charge notice.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If there aren't clear signs explaining what is and is not allowed and what the conditions are then I don't believe it's enforceable.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

AFAIK the 'normal' road rules apply if there is public access. This debunks the over use of the term 'private land' as well...if there is public access then normal road rules apply. I'm not sure if this extends to car parking rules though...

My step son found this out to his chagrin 6 years ago or so when he was moving a colleagues car for her and bumped a taxi. Despite it being off the highway and at a rural eating place, as the public had access it was not private land. He got done for driving without insurance.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are in such a position, you need pictures to prove that there are no EASILY SEEN notices, if they hide one behind something else or make it so small that it cannot be spotted then the charge can normally be annulled but do not just ignore any such charges as there was a change in the law which means they can follow it through to the High Court.....

We had to appeal one, where I had parked using a BB in a disabled space at Brent Cross, they said I did not have a BB showing and after sending them the pictures taken at the time showing the BB displayed on the dashboard, we heard nothing more....... Fortunately, they left the enforcement sticker on the windscreen so we were alerted to it and could take pictures immediately with the sticker still there..... But it still took three contacts from us before they dropped it and they never officially notified us.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why I also ask is because this is a free car park up to 4 hours, so surely I cannot be charged a Parking charge only a fine for parking outside the lines.They cannot fine me.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

GMJ said:


> AFAIK the 'normal' road rules apply if there is public access. This debunks the over use of the term 'private land' as well...if there is public access then normal road rules apply. I'm not sure if this extends to car parking rules though...
> 
> My step son found this out to his chagrin 6 years ago or so when he was moving a colleagues car for her and bumped a taxi. Despite it being off the highway and at a rural eating place, as the public had access it was not private land. He got done for driving without insurance.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I agree, a friend had his caravan damaged on site last year, the offender drove off without reporting it but I got his number. The police were called but said they could do nothing as the caravan was pitched on the grass, had it been on the roadway then Traffic Laws Apply, because the public have access.
curlyboy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> Why I also ask is because this is a free car park up to 4 hours, so surely I cannot be charged a Parking charge only a fine for parking outside the lines.They cannot fine me.


So there must be a sign of some sort for you to know that parking is free for up to 4 hours? Are you sure the sign says nothing else about how to park?


----------

